# Homemade sand flea rake



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry if anyone opend this thread for instructions on how to build your own sand flea rake.:001_tongue: I'm just curious if anyone has done this it seems like a fairly simple build. From what I can tell I just need some small holed expanded metal, a few thin pieces of steal for the frame, and a pipe for the handle. I'm a pretty good welder so it should workout. I just dont want to spend $45 on something I can build. Anyone done this?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, but the 45 dollar rakes have a special coding i heard that stops rust and all the effects from salt water, which makes them more than what you think they should be


----------



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> Yeah, but the 45 dollar rakes have a special coding i heard that stops rust and all the effects from salt water, which makes them more than what you think they should be


Hmm...That makes sense I couldn't think of why they are so hight but I guess that explains it.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

some are just overpriced. i got mine for 30. but the 45 ones are just way too over priced. You can find some nice 45 dollars ones online that are just massive and if you get them into the right place. i have seen people pick up 50 of them!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

50 sandfleas...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You can always use a metal collander from the kitchen, and bend over and scoop. I did this for many years, until I saw my first rake.*


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I used a silverware strainer with good success, then built one with hardware cloth, a metal rod, and a bolt. I believe it cost me 5 bucks.


----------



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats pretty smart using a colander I'll give that a try and also I've heard of using a shovel and a bucket with little hole drilled in the bottom.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Just get the rake...lol...you want to focus on fishing with the fleas, not the back pain coming from all scooping. I have two...wise investment. I made one before I bought them, used galvanized steel for the whole thing...it rusted in a week. You'll be happy withthe all aluminum ones they sell at Wal-Mart. A lessoned learned the hard way. Just want to pass on the knowledge.


----------



## DukeS (May 29, 2013)

few years ago I got a gift certificate to a bait and tackle shop, got the aluminum one ~$30, still looks new. never would have used my own money at that price then (!), but I would buy one now. Mudder is right, spend your time fishing


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I catch a bucket full in 15 minutes and enjoy some splashing in the waves. If 15 minutes of physical exertion is a problem I would definitely buy one!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been my experience that By the time you buy all the materials and sit down and put it together, you will save $5 or break even.

Do you wanna build stuff or go fishing?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Fish fish fish...get the rake. YRM


----------

